# Desert Springs Golf Resort - Spain



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 11, 2013)

So I've just returned from four days at Desert Springs and thought I'd do a little review / answer any questions anyone has about the place!

*The Course*

9/10. 
Condition-wise, the course is unbelievable. Even from someone who plays at the club which GM described as having some of the 'finest and fastest greens around', I was seriously impressed. There are a fantastic mixture of long hitting and short 'thinking' holes including #6 'The Gambler' a 295 yard par 4 surrounded by bunkers but almost always downwind - fantastic golf hole. The bunkers and greens are immaculate, literally not a single fault. There are some very intimidating drives with villas lining fairways and lakes / streams guarding holes. 

Unfortunately, the villas have had a slight impact on the course with some holes being shortened / redesigned to accommodate them. This is particularly evident on #17 which would be a fantastic 350 ish yarder with bunkers and hazards everywhere, which is shortened to a 150 yard par three to protect the villas, apart from for major tournaments like the Spanish Amateur open.

My only real gripe is something which I actually don't think they should change ... but ... in between the fairways. there is hardpan/desert everywhere, complete with cactus' and other nasty 'greenery'. If you go offline slightly, you have to play off this surface which knackers your clubs. I'd have been annoyed had I gone with new bats. The reason I don't think they should change it, is that it really helps shape the course and others in our group didn't mind it too much. I just felt the punishment a tad to severe for a resort course, but it certainly prevents the pro's from tearing up the course with silly numbers.

*Practice facilities*

9/10. 
Every morning we had buckets of balls out on the (grass) range ready for us with a little sign indicating which were ours, a really nice touch. The practice green was tricky and fast and the chipping green the same. There were greenside and fairway bunkers to practice from and enough room to hit any club you like. The only thing preventing it being a 10/10 is that you are usually hitting straight into the wind which can really pick up in the afternoon. With it being essentially on the top of a mountain the wind can be very strong and although the course is a little more sheltered (although not much) the range is totally exposed, making your practice session a bit less enjoyable. Fantastic facilities though.

*Accommodation, resort and extras.*

11/10
Villas were nice and spacious, with cooking facilities if you needed them and freeview on the telebox. Swimming pools, spa's etc ... However, the best thing about the resort is the staff who are AMAZING. Simply could not do enough for you and never without a smile. Each morning your clubs were cleaned and put on buggys ready for you to go. They were super flexible with moving tee-times and met every request our group had. The food was incredible and the staff in restaurant and bar put every club I've played in the UK to shame. On the last day I got a pretty nasty splinter from one of the desert nasties and one of the managers was awesome, giving me all the tools to get the bugger out, and even helped out trying to remove it! Their local knowledge of towns nearby was great and for me, made the trip.

All in all, I'd highly recommend anyone who can, going out and having a play. Fantastic resort and tough course which has been really well thought out. Nice weather and amazing staff to boot.


----------



## RichardC (Mar 11, 2013)

Played there about 7 years ago, and still to this day I think it is the hardest golf course I have ever played. As you said, once off the fairway it is almost impossible.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 11, 2013)

lucky sod is all I can say, I hope its nice and cold enough for you back in blighty 

cya on Friday


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome course. Like being out in Arizona. Definitely one of the toughest courses I've played overseas. Completely agree about the desert scrub, always good to take an old 7 iron!!! If you get chance make sure you play Valle de Este down the road.


----------



## redger (Mar 12, 2013)

Played golf here last year and was impressed with the quality of the  course, staff and facilities - these guys know how to deliver a great  service!!! The views from the golf course are spectacular and all of the  holiday properties are set back from the fairways, so very little risk of  causing any damage


----------

